# Pluto TV app not showing up on 1 of my TiVo Edge boxes



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

It seems that the Pluto TV app has disappeared on one of 1 my two TiVo Edge boxes. It's twin is continuing to show the app for me, and the Mini Vox units are showing the app. The Bolt box that I still have is showing the app, but this 1 Edge box is no longer showing the Pluto TV app for me.

This is the same box that was having issues with the Guide until I rebooted it earlier this afternoon. I'm hopeful that it will find the app again upon the next reboot but am not counting on it doing so.


----------

